# Cateye Stealth 10?



## jdhunt0 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am still looking for a bike computer or possible a GPS. I guess it is not out yet, but has anyone been able to find a review on this unit from Cateye?

CC-GL10 | CATEYE


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks like it has 1 second interval recording and a clock on the display. I may have to try one as a replacement for my edge 200.


----------



## jdhunt0 (Oct 16, 2012)

Where did you find that stat? I must have over looked it. I think I will get one as well.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Cateye has the manual on their site. Page 16.


----------



## kimble.west (Sep 2, 2012)

Our Shop just got a couple in Hopefully we will be putting one on a bike to go out and test see how it does.

AUSTIN TRI-CYCLIST - Austin's Triathlon and Cycling Shop, Austin, TX


----------



## jdhunt0 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## jdhunt0 (Oct 16, 2012)

kimble.west said:


> Our Shop just got a couple in Hopefully we will be putting one on a bike to go out and test see how it does.
> 
> AUSTIN TRI-CYCLIST - Austin's Triathlon and Cycling Shop, Austin, TX


Had a chance to play with it yet?


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm really interested in one of these too. The price is easier to handle than the Garmins, and I only need basic functions.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump. Subscribed.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

Anybody got some miles on one yet?


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Subscribing, I'm interested in hearing about this, too. I'm waiting for the Stealth 50 for the Ant+ support, but I assume the GPS portion would be the same between the two.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

jjaguar said:


> Subscribing, I'm interested in hearing about this, too. I'm waiting for the Stealth 50 for the Ant+ support, but I assume the GPS portion would be the same between the two.


X2. As soon as I learned a little bit about them I thought, "Well for not much more I get the ability to add HRM and Cadence down the road". Btw, is there a way to subscribe to threads without posting in them first?


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, at the top of the page, right above the first post, is a "thread tools" pulldown menu. From there click "subscribe to this thread". I posted anyway to let it be known there is interest in hearing a followup, but mostly just in case someone knows something different about the 50.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

jjaguar said:


> Yes, at the top of the page, right above the first post, is a "thread tools" pulldown menu. From there click "subscribe to this thread". I posted anyway to let it be known there is interest in hearing a followup, but mostly just in case someone knows something different about the 50.


Thx JJ.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Hi all!

I found a review about the Cateye Stealth 10. Here it is:

bike blog or die: Product Review: The Annoying New Cateye Stealth 10

Seems like the GPS reception isn't that great and the computer software isn't in a mature stage yet.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm three rides in with mine and like it fine so far. I've always just used a plain cateye without gps functions. So far it seems to be working fine, the leaves are starting to come out though so we'll see how that affects it. It seems to be accurate, the usb charge is nice. It's a little tricky to setup like most of them. I later found out you can alter the settings on it through the computer program though and not have to figure out how to change everything using the picture instructions. I'm currently using the Cateye program and website to upload to, haven't tried Strava or anything else yet. My only disappointment is finding out how off my previous cateye calibrations were...


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Necro bump. Found this thread trying to find others thoughts on the Stealth 50, so I thought I'd have a little input since I have used it a few times.

I bought the Stealth 50 last week and like it a lot so far. (It's the same as the 10, just with ANT+ capabilities.) 

I bought it for $150 at my LBS, but it's $135 online, so the price is awesome. The device itself is GREAT...really love the hardware. The software still needs work, it's a bit archaic, but it does work fine once you have it installed and it uploads straight to Strava. 

One bit of advice, don't use the manual that comes with it, get the manual from Cateye's website, the one that comes with it is full of Engrish.


----------



## mdameron (Jan 13, 2011)

Lurker here!

I overnighted a Stealth 10 today. Will get it tomorrow. I have spent the last week researching these things, bouncing from watch to bike-specific to handheld and back again. Never pulling the trigger because the best blend of options was just more than I wanted to spend. I saw this one this morning and decided to bite. It won't do HRM, which is a minor drawback, but I think the 1 second polling is more than worth it at this price point.

I think my ideal solution is a Forerunner 310XT since I do like to run (and for that I want to see HRM), but ~$225 is just going to have to wait. I like to MTB more than run so this Cateye should be plenty of fun! Hope it keeps signal in the trees, which it sounds like it can, because I've seen people say it gets signal in the house.

It appears to be easy to get GPX files off of it, which is the most important feature for me, along with accurate GPS point capturing.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

mdameron said:


> Lurker here!
> 
> I overnighted a Stealth 10 today. Will get it tomorrow. I have spent the last week researching these things, bouncing from watch to bike-specific to handheld and back again. Never pulling the trigger because the best blend of options was just more than I wanted to spend. I saw this one this morning and decided to bite. It won't do HRM, which is a minor drawback, but I think the 1 second polling is more than worth it at this price point.
> 
> ...


I literally just got back from riding in a rain storm, and it never lost GPS signal, and I've never had issue with it in trees either. I'm on the Stealth 50, but the receivers are the same.


----------



## mdameron (Jan 13, 2011)

That's great news! Would love to see more competition in the GPS bike computer market.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mdameron said:


> Lurker here!
> 
> I overnighted a Stealth 10 today. Will get it tomorrow. I have spent the last week researching these things, bouncing from watch to bike-specific to handheld and back again. Never pulling the trigger because the best blend of options was just more than I wanted to spend. I saw this one this morning and decided to bite. It won't do HRM, which is a minor drawback, but I think the 1 second polling is more than worth it at this price point.
> 
> ...


I bought a refurb 310XT for about $160 recently.


----------



## mdameron (Jan 13, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> I bought a refurb 310XT for about $160 recently.


Yeah, I saw that in several threads. I thought about it, but I just don't do refurbished stuff anymore.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

So far I'm not having signal issues in the trees. It has a little signal meter similar to a cellphone. I think sometimes it drops down a bar a or two, hard to tell while I'm moving. Overall I'm very happy with it. The interface to the computer is a little weird but I've figured it out. I'm using the Cateye Atlas site, so far it's good for what I want. I might try using Strava just to see which I like better.


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

oooohhhh...i hope i can get one locally...i think this can be used for running as well since it can be set to a 1 sec sensitivity


----------



## Makoto (Sep 10, 2007)

Keep the feedback coming. I appreciate it. I've been on the fence for a while about buying a Garmin, but could never justify the cost. Sounds like the 50 could be a viable option for heartrate/mileage/elevation, etc. I am not an avid Strava user, but will be curious how the Stealth works w/ Strava. Thanks again.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Makoto said:


> Keep the feedback coming. I appreciate it. I've been on the fence for a while about buying a Garmin, but could never justify the cost. Sounds like the 50 could be a viable option for heartrate/mileage/elevation, etc. I am not an avid Strava user, but will be curious how the Stealth works w/ Strava. Thanks again.


Check out my created threads, I made a thread specific to the 50, if you want a bit more info.


----------



## mdameron (Jan 13, 2011)

FYI to anyone who gets one... if you're wondering why there's no place to set the time/date when you first get it... go outside and let it get signal. Silly me. Spent 15 minutes on that alone last night.

Also, I put mine on the stem, but I can't get that strap any tighter with my hand. It is loose in that I can wiggle the whole thing with my hand. Is it safe to use a pliers to crank down the little nut?


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, I don't have a Stealth (yet), but if the mount is anything like their wireless computer mount, I think it's advantageous to leave it a little loose. That way, the mount is less likely to break in a crash. It'll get spun around the stem a little, but that's easy to slide back into place, and preferable to snapping off.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

mdameron said:


> FYI to anyone who gets one... if you're wondering why there's no place to set the time/date when you first get it... go outside and let it get signal. Silly me. Spent 15 minutes on that alone last night.
> 
> Also, I put mine on the stem, but I can't get that strap any tighter with my hand. It is loose in that I can wiggle the whole thing with my hand. Is it safe to use a pliers to crank down the little nut?


Are you sure it's not cross threaded? I can get mine nice and snug with my fingers.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

mdameron said:


> FYI to anyone who gets one... if you're wondering why there's no place to set the time/date when you first get it... go outside and let it get signal. Silly me. Spent 15 minutes on that alone last night.
> 
> Also, I put mine on the stem, but I can't get that strap any tighter with my hand. It is loose in that I can wiggle the whole thing with my hand. Is it safe to use a pliers to crank down the little nut?


I found that the manual online is 100X better than the cryptic pictogram that came with it. I also struggled with setting the date and time...


----------



## Dom. (May 18, 2013)

I just got it and took a 12mile ride. I really like it. Where do I get the software for it so I can download it to my PC? I connected it via provided USB and it's charging but I don't see anything external plugged in that I can browse. I also don't see anything on their website about it or how to upload my files. How did you guys do it?


----------



## mdameron (Jan 13, 2011)

You have to go here and create an account: CATEYE Atlas | Powered by CATEYE

Then you'll see download links to download Cateye Sync. Be very patient once you get into the software. It feels stupid for about 20 minutes, then you'll figure it out and you'll be gold.


----------



## Dom. (May 18, 2013)

Now I get it. Thanks!

Do you guys know how many trips it holds? It stored one trip that was a few feet. I might have been just messing with it. Then it stored when I did a lap around my block. Then I did a long trip and it was not in there. The distance was showing on trip2 but there was no file. It also had time showing for that trip. 

So my question is, how do I know it's recording the trip?


----------



## mdameron (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I am still learning, but the key is that Trip2 does not get recorded, only trip 1. Your general workflow is this:

Turn on unit
Let it connect to satellite
Reset trip 1 by holding Menu button
Begin riding
When done riding, press and hold menu button to reset Trip 1
This stores the ride as a trip.


I went for a solid ride today and the trip did not save worth a crap. I *think* it was because I reset it two days ago, and then rode today and reset it when done. I think having the data points span a 2 day timeline screwed it up. That's the only explanation. It showed about 5 GPS points at my home location, and then about 1/3 of my ride at the actual trail spot. Very frustrating, but I'm going to try to remember to reset it right before my ride next time, at the spot I'm riding.

Also, got quasi-lost today and the fact that the unit does not have a breadcrumb feature to lead you back out became very apparent. It's a feature I've never had so I don't miss it, but would be humorous to be lost with a GPS unit. I don't think there's a way to pull your long/lats off of it either. Something to think about if you're reading through the thread.

The trail it does track looks very precise with the 1 second polling, though.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

mdameron said:


> Well I am still learning, but the key is that Trip2 does not get recorded, only trip 1. Your general workflow is this:
> 
> Turn on unit
> Let it connect to satellite
> ...


Yeah, once I turned it on outside at my house while the bike was in the back of my truck to check the battery, and then turned it off. It must have gotten GPS connection in that few seconds because when I got home that night and uploaded, it had a straight live from my house to my starting point at the trails. Not a problem at all, as I just cropped it in Strava. Remember, if it starts to record, and then you turn it off and turn it back on, it records as if it is the same ride.

I've built a habit to ALWAYS reset the unit before I ride. It gives me a few junk files that are 0 miles @ 0 mph, but it insure a accurate reading.

Trip 2 is like a short term ODO. I don't normally track my rides all together, I reset every lap, which is just over 10 miles, so when I do this, Trip2 tells me total miles for the day. I reset this nightly.


----------



## mdameron (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm now pretty certain that the ~2 day gap between the "start" of my ride and my actual ride screwed up the points. Total ride was 39 hours, which I think is right at the limit. Sucks, but lesson learned.


----------



## Dom. (May 18, 2013)

Good info guys!


----------



## Dom. (May 18, 2013)

I did a full delete of files last night before today's ride. I uploaded my ride and what do you know out of nowhere my ride from yesterday uploaded that was not there last night. Really strange. 

Overall I love this gizmo. I'm so glad I got this right away.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a Stealth 50 but am using it right now like a Stealth 10 with no ANT accessories.

Its not super intuitive but I really like mine so far. You just have to remember to end the trip (hold the menu button) and then you can upload. Turning it off doesn't do it. As stated before the instructions that come with it suck go get the PDF from cateye and read it.... like really read it. As long as you do this you can work this thing its not that hard but it does have me thinking Japanese intuition is different than American. 

For the record I road today in constant rain and in PNW woods, I had a signal the whole time.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

e-luder said:


> I have a Stealth 50 but am using it right now like a Stealth 10 with no ANT accessories.
> 
> Its not super intuitive but I really like mine so far. You just have to remember to end the trip (hold the menu button) and then you can upload. Turning it off doesn't do it. As stated before the instructions that come with it suck go get the PDF from cateye and read it.... like really read it. As long as you do this you can work this thing its not that hard but it does have me thinking Japanese intuition is different than American.
> 
> For the record I road today in constant rain and in PNW woods, I had a signal the whole time.


It seemed really complicating to me at first, with only one button, but now I do it second nature and it's just fine.

I've gotten about 80 miles on mine and I don't have any real complaints. I have the 50 and it works perfect with my Motorola Ant+ heart monitor.

My only real want with it is alarms, ala mile counter and time counter... But I'm not faulting it for $150.

:edit:

Actually I lied.

It's my understanding that the ODO is supposed to record total time correct? Even after you reset your rides. For whatever reason, mine resets to zero, even if I adjust it in the PC software.

Is any one else having this issue?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I just started using mine with Strava and Cateye Atlas. I'm getting very different elevation readings with Strava, more accurate maybe? I have a Strava question though, when is says elevation next to your mileage for a ride does that mean the total elevation climbed or is it an average elevation?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

ALS650L said:


> I just started using mine with Strava and Cateye Atlas. I'm getting very different elevation readings with Strava, more accurate maybe? I have a Strava question though, when is says elevation next to your mileage for a ride does that mean the total elevation climbed or is it an average elevation?


I believe it's an average between your highest and lowest elevation on that ride.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

In the list of all my rides it has the same elevation numbers and if I hover my mouse over it it says elevation gain. Still seems to be different from Cateye Atlas though.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

ALS650L said:


> In the list of all my rides it has the same elevation numbers and if I hover my mouse over it it says elevation gain. Still seems to be different from Cateye Atlas though.


I found this - https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/20944466-Elevation-Gain

I noticed that all the elevation on every single ride at the same trail is the same, 37 feet.


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

Modern Bike has the Stealth 10 for $89.99 with free shipping. I am getting one to replace a couple of older wired and wireless units.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I have a stealth 50 and I love it so far. It's my first GPS computer. I used to run regular cyclocomputers around 10 years ago but I got tired of replacing the mounts after crashing into the bushes. I ordered this speed sensor Amazon.com: MINOURA ANT+ Speed Cadence Sensor: Sports & Outdoors which should show up tomorrow.

I have only been uploading to Strava, I may start using cateye atlas as well to see the difference.


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

I recently purchased the Stealth 10 model and have ~50 miles on mine. I love it, and I wish I would have went GPS earlier. It is a simple reliable way of tracking my rides. I found mine on Ebay for $100 shipped. I really like the constant (programmable) backlight since I start my rides around 330am.


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

So far the Stealth 10 has been great for my needs. It's compatible with the Strada wireless mount already on one of my bikes and extra mounts are cheap. Operation is simple enough and uploading to Strava and Cateye Atlas is painless. No issues with my Mac. I did a century ride this weekend and was concerned about battery life. I used the Sync program to adjust the settings to a 2 second sample rate and the Stealth never went below two battery bars after 7 plus hours on the road. If you want a reasonably priced GPS bike computer and aren't concerned with ANT+ compatibility, the Steath 10 is a great option especially if you want a single computer for use on multiple bikes.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I have the Stealth 50 and have around 100 miles on it now. It does everything I need it to and I will eventually add some ANT+ accessories to it, but for now I'm just running the computer itself. I primarily use it on my road bike, but frequently turn it on and put it in the electronics pocket of my Hydrapak. I have no issues with it not tracking the ride when in the Hydrapak, which I'm happy about.

The only odd thing I've noticed about the computer is after fully charging it and going for a ride it very quickly goes from a full battery bar to a half battery bar, then stays at the half bar for quite a while. The longest ride I have on it is around 60 miles and it stayed at a half battery bar the entire ride. A riding buddy of mine also has one and hers seems to do the same thing. Do you guys/gals have the same issue?


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

On my century the Stealth 10 dropped to two bars by the 50 mile mark and stayed that way until the end at 106 miles.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks interesting. Nice to see a new viable player in town, especially with a sub-$100 new street price. 

That said, I've been happy with my Garmins. I paid $135 for my Edge 305 back when they were closing them out at Best Buy. I paid $90 for a used one, and I just scored a used 705 for $125 off fleabay. I also picked up a 410 watch at a swap meet for $50, and a Numi 255 off craigslist for $25.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

How does the 10 compare to the Garmin Edge 200? Anyone have experience with both?


----------



## ljd0511 (Sep 5, 2014)

The only odd thing I've noticed about the computer is after fully charging it and going for a ride it very quickly goes from a full battery bar to a half battery bar, then stays at the half bar for quite a while. The longest ride I have on it is around 60 miles and it stayed at a half battery bar the entire ride. A riding buddy of mine also has one and hers seems to do the same thing. Do you guys/gals have the same issue?[/QUOTE]

Sorry to revive an old thread... recently purchased a stealth 50 with HRM and CSC monitors. I'm also getting two bars of battery after charging the unit... any news on what happened to your unit?


----------



## Glidestone (Sep 29, 2015)

I picked up a Cateye Stealth 10 last weekend. After watching a couple videos and downloading the Cateye software, I had it working. The only thing I found different was that I need to press the button at the end of a ride to 'save' before turning off. 

I tested it on a Mountain bike race with much of it in a wooded valley. Had the Cateye 10 set for 1 sec intervals and it worked flawlessly for the duration of the 2 hour race. 

I had to wait until I returned home to dock and upload to Strava which only takes 2 clicks. Very simple once set up.

Happy with the purchase, good price, nice unit, and much more accurate than my cell phone.


----------

